# new holland wheel loaders



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

still looking for a smaller wheel loader , a new holland lw90 is priced right with 3k hrs , any input on their wheel loaders?:thumbsup:


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

I have heard rumors that New Holland is getting out of building wheel loaders. If that is the case it would be something to be aware of when needing parts down the road. Good Luck,


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i heard that as well,, the dealer says parts are ok for awhile and that's not an issue but the dealer in general kinda suxs, im getting mixed reviews from guys but really havent heard alot at all.... seems no one owns a new holland or they dont want to talk :no


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've ran one. It only had about 200 hours on it, didn't really care for it. It has a delay when shifting gears, and in the hydraulics. but if the price is right I'm sure I could get use to it.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

This is what ya need.....


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

what size nh did you run backhoe1 ? was the delay in the shuttle shift ?

thanks for the input wazez but i have two skid steers ,a case 435 and a BC 175 .i need a 1 3/4 to 2 yard wheel loader as a reasonable price,

seems the mega storm has people thinking there old beater loaders are worth 20k now when 10k could get ya several before,

the price of the older units has me looking above my budget for a late model "off" brand Hyundai/ deawoo / new holland/ Samsung etc.
the case 321 or 521 .are 35k plus


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Oops my bad.....:no:


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

It is a 2.5 yd size, not sure about the model number. I plow for the state DOT in the winter and have used it to load salt/sand at a remote pile for several years. Every time I get in it I think about how it is so much cheaper built than all the deeres I have ran. I have a high hour case 621B that I think is a good loader for the money. I have noticed that case loaders are alot cheaper than deere or cat etc. but I really like mine ( I bought it for almost 1/3 of what I spent on my deere).


----------

